# TOTW+Harold=smelly gas... ??



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Harry has been on TOTW pacific stream for a while now, he seems to be doing fine on it but he has been having terrible, we are talking room clearing gas. i am wondering if it is the particular formula (he had bad gas and loose stool on wolf cub which also has ocean fish meal), or the food in general so i would like to try switching him to high prairie but i am nervous about the protein level of the food. my other concern is that i may be feeding him too much, right now he is just almost 6 months old, and somewhere in the neighborhood of 45lbs. and is eating about 3.5 cups of food a day (half in the morning half in the evening).

so...
is the gas coming from the fish?
can i switch to a higher protein level at 6 months... high prairie is 32%
and, am i feeding him too much... the bag is telling me not enough, some people have told me too much, but i really am not sure, i am used to free feeding

thanks, 
josh


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

My dog can't handle TOTW and she also had some horrid gas. I had to switch between several foods before finding one that worked. A lot of dogs can't handle certain protein sources. My dog can't handle a high fat diet and needs to eat reduced fat food. 

3.5 cups of TOTW sounds about right for a pup. You can also trying giving a 1/2 cup of yogurt every couple of days. Or you can go to your feed store and pick up some charcoal biscuits and give 2-3 of those a day. Good luck!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

sometimes foods like TOTW, Wellness, Wysong, Evo and others are too rich for yours digestion. Try putting him on something like the bison that is a little easier than the salmon. If that does not work you need to find a food that will work with your dog and really it is just trail and error. 32% is not bad but I would not go any higher in protein and fat levels especially for such a young dog.
My Boston Terrier could not handle Evo, Wellness, and a few other foods but did fine on the bison TOTW but each dog is different and it could be the salmon and is too rich for your dog. The fact he had a hard time on another food you fed with fish I would try another protein source.

Edited to add, 
You should also try adding a digestive aid to your dogs food to help out. Get the large size Activa vanilla Yogurt (vanilla only because I think they do not have plain flavors) and add once scoop a day to the meal. Just a table spoon not too much should help with the digestion and help with gas.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

well
... we just got a bag of high prairie... its getting mixed with the last of the pacific stream, and he goes CRAZY for the new food.
i've been thinking of getting some wetlands and adding it in when the pacific stream is gone. something like 75% high prairie and 25% wetlands... thoughts?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would not keep messing with the food you can make it worse..... JMO stick with one food and try adding a scoop of activa to help digest. Hopefully the other food will sit better with him.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I would not keep messing with the food you can make it worse..... JMO stick with one food and try adding a scoop of activa to help digest. Hopefully the other food will sit better with him.


ok.
i was just wondering because i have heard of people mixing totw varietys like that. even switching "flavors" every month. this does however seem strange to me as i always thought you weren't supposed to jump from food to food like that


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

j-crash said:


> ok.
> i was just wondering because i have heard of people mixing totw varietys like that. even switching "flavors" every month. this does however seem strange to me as i always thought you weren't supposed to jump from food to food like that


The ONLY way you can mix foods is by giving one for his breakfast meal & another for his dinner meal. But this is something you do all the time. If you want to add more you need to have a dog that basically has a iron gut, and with your dog already have gas just states a NON iron gut. Dont worry I have one of them and anything I change drastically he gets diarrhea.

Do what Lisa said about Yogurt but you can use any yogurt it doesnt have to be Activa. Also to help the enzymes in the yogurt you can add a teaspoon of AppleCidar Vineager .. it has helps to alkaline the system and open up enzymes so the body can digest them better.

Ginger snaps cookies also help to settle the stomach for car rides or digestion problems

So your add from me would be: 
- Tablespoon of yogurt on each meal
- Teaspoon of ACV mixed into yogurt on each meal 
- GSC anytime.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I like Activia because it has live cultures but yes any yogurt will work. Let us know how the new food goes 

I know some ppl feel the need to change the dogs foods but I see no reason in it. I have fed the same food for over 9 years and have never had any problems. If a dog gets diarrhea then I know it is not the food it is something else. I also have never have dogs who are picky eaters or get tired of the food I feed. If they do not eat and skip a meal I know something is wrong. We have on average about 18 dogs in the house and we have no food issues, they are fed an appropriate amount based on bodyweight and conditioning and not over fed. I do have some on special diets but again I do not switch it up for them.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I feed Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete and mine have HORRIBLE gas too, lol so I know what you mean.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> :goodpost: I like Activia because it has live cultures but yes any yogurt will work. Let us know how the new food goes
> 
> I know some ppl feel the need to change the dogs foods but I see no reason in it. I have fed the same food for over 9 years and have never had any problems. If a dog gets diarrhea then I know it is not the food it is something else. I also have never have dogs who are picky eaters or get tired of the food I feed. If they do not eat and skip a meal I know something is wrong. We have on average about 18 dogs in the house and we have no food issues, they are fed an appropriate amount based on bodyweight and conditioning and not over fed. I do have some on special diets but again I do not switch it up for them.


i didn't mean i was gonna change the food, i was going to mix the food and make that his regular food... but, i will most likely leave it alone with the high prairie... and possibly add some yogurt if the gas comes back


----------

